

Attackers Hijack DNS of Craigslist.org - Hackman21
http://www.securityweek.com/attackers-hijack-craigslist-domain-name

======
davidu
As with most of these hijackings (like the NYT and Twitter ones last year),
the attackers didn't have the server capacity to handle the load of
Craigslist, and so they went down.

Should have used CloudFlare. :-)

------
AdamWoods
I'm curious to know what the attack vector was to hijack Craigslist; and of
course if the affiliate link will credit the attackers with funding if they
discover their visitors were fraudulent.

